# Alby too



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought I had better post some pics of Alby just so he doesn't drop his lip and have a sulk.  He is such a menace, but utterly adorable at the same time. He makes me laugh so much.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Such a pretty boy! You've got yourself a good looking Tiel' family!


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my goodness that last photo is hilarious!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awe, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## JoshM56 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cute... is he a real albino?


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

JoshM56 said:


> Cute... is he a real albino?


Technically he is a white face lutino. But we just say he is albino. Hence the name, Alby. creative huh?


----------



## JoshM56 (Mar 31, 2010)

ahahaha yeh veryyy cute... nice new siggy


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

He is lovely, they make a perfect couple!


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Alby is cute, I have got that exact toy Alby is playing with, mine play with the chain bit too, lol

Jenny


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Alby is stunning. And throw in the lution when he/she comes your trio will look amazing !!!


Alby just because there's a newbie baby doesn't mean your any less loved.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

JoshM56 said:


> ahahaha yeh veryyy cute... nice new siggy


Thanks. Took me ages to work it out. I'm reasonably computer savvy, but it had me stumped for a while.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Jenny10 said:


> Alby is cute, I have got that exact toy Alby is playing with, mine play with the chain bit too, lol
> 
> Jenny


Alby is a bit of a clutz. I was lucky to get that pic. He has only just worked out that he can use his foot for other things. Usually he just talks to it and abuses it. Poor foot.



dude said:


> Alby is stunning. And throw in the lutino when he/she comes your trio will look amazing !!!
> 
> 
> Alby just because there's a newbie baby doesn't mean your any less loved.


Yup! We sure are going to have a colourful flock. Can't wait for Mango to come home. We give Alby loads of love and attention (he wouldn't have it any other way), but lately he has been a complete butt head. Possibly puberty.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

hahahahaha @ butt head. thats what i call dude when he is doing something stupid... like eating my calendar (he doesnt just rip paper he eats it ! so he is bann from all paper INCLUDING calendars !)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

HAHAHA...wow love the butt head part!!! Cinnamon does that sometimes, where she just doesn't want to be messed with for some reason. Tiels have their moods. But Alby is gorgeous!!!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> HAHAHA...wow love the butt head part!!! Cinnamon does that sometimes, where she just doesn't want to be messed with for some reason. Tiels have their moods. But Alby is gorgeous!!!


Moods, alright. I thought I was moody. Alby is a complete and utter menace. But he is also the most funny, adorable little thing that I have ever seen. So much personality packed into such a small feathery body.


----------

